# turbo 35 question



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

I have version 5.63. What is the max MAH I can charge or is there a way to charge 4200 with it. What is in the 5.7 update?


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

I have the 5.6 version and i can only charge to 4000 mah before the charger cuts out.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Website address for Competition Electronics is (http://www.competitionelectronics.com/). You might try their contact info to get your answer.

Looks like there is going to be an option to upgrade the Turbo 35 to allow it to charge Lipo's for $50, but you will have to send it back to the factory to have it installed.


----------



## GRT99s (Feb 20, 2007)

*CE Turbo35*

There are 2 updates available according to CE's website.....The 5.70 Eprom update should let you charge 4200's with no problems at all (i've heard up to 5000ma) and you can install it yourself or send it in to them. ($25.00 + shipping)
They also offer a Lipo update that requires you to send in your charger for $50.00 + shipping.
Hope this helps answer some questions


----------

